# Expired Film



## a.rodgers (Dec 28, 2009)

Have any of you tried it? I just got about 20 rolls of film that expired in 2005.
I've heard that you can get some pretty interesting results if you know what you're doing.
Also if any of you have pictures from expired film, I would really appreciate if you could post them so i could see what they're like. Thanks!


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 28, 2009)

The expired film I have used was no different than the fresh film. I just never use expired film for things that I can's reshoot because you never know.


----------



## jbylake (Dec 28, 2009)

CSR Studio said:


> The expired film I have used was no different than the fresh film. I just never use expired film for things that I can's reshoot because you never know.


Same here.  I've bought some, just for the deal, but didn't risk it on things or places I'd never see again.  Worked fine.  Ilford mostly.  Once bought a lot of different expired films, 35mm, and it all worked well, color and B&W.

Guess you never know, though.  If it's cheap enough, it's worth a try

Good luck, 
J.:mrgreen:


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 29, 2009)

The film would have to be expired by 20+ years to get any interesting results.


----------



## Dave_D (Jan 2, 2010)

Heat is films' enemy. Age isn't as bad. If it was kept cold even better yet!


----------

